# burden of proof / weight of evidence



## dharvatis (Sep 19, 2013)

Απ' ό,τι γνωρίζω, το *burden of proof* είναι νομικός όρος που σημαίνει ότι ο κατηγορών έχει την ευθύνη να αποδείξει ότι αληθεύουν οι κατηγορίες του (δεν ξέρω αν η μετάφραση «βάρος της απόδειξης» υπάρχει στην ελληνική νομική ορολογία, ας μας πει κάποιος). Το *weight of evidence*, από την άλλη πλευρά, είναι κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό: όπως λέει και η wikipedia,
Weight of evidence is a measure of evidence on one side of an issue as compared with the evidence on the other side of the issue, or to measure the evidence on multiple issues
Υποθέτω ότι μια πιθανή απόδοση είναι «στάθμιση στοιχείων/πειστηρίων/δεδομένων», αλλά όταν ψάχνω να βρω αν υπάρχει κάτι καθιερωμένο βλέπω ότι πολλοί παρασύρονται από το *burden of proof* και το μεταφράζουν και αυτό «βάρος της απόδειξης» (ακόμα και σε επίσημα έγγραφα της ΕΕ). Ξέρει κανείς πώς μεταφράζονται σωστά αυτά τα δύο;


----------



## Themis (Sep 20, 2013)

Το _βάρος της απόδειξης _είναι καθιερωμένο - και συντάσσεται με το _φέρω _:). Για το άλλο δεν μου έρχεται κάτι καθιερωμένο. Εκ πρώτης όψεως θα είχα την τάση να πω _εκτίμηση _ή _στάθμιση_ των αποδεικτικών στοιχείων αν αναφερόμαστε στην ενέργεια, ειδάλλως _βαρύτητα_ ή _επάρκεια_ των αποδεικτικών στοιχείων. Θα χρειαζόταν όμως η βοήθεια των συμφραζομένων, ώστε να ξέρουμε για τι ακριβώς μιλάμε. Ας περιμένουμε κι άλλους.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 20, 2013)

Ωραίο το «βαρύτητα αποδεικτικών στοιχείων»!
Όσο για συμφραζόμενα, στα Αγγλικά η φράση μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί είτε πολύ χαλαρά, με την έννοια «Τα περισσότερα στοιχεία δείχνουν...», είτε αυστηρά ως αποδεικτική προσέγγιση σε διάφορους τομείς (δες τον κατάλογο στη βίκη): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weight_of_evidence


----------



## Earion (Sep 20, 2013)

Ο πρώτος όρος είναι σαφώς το *βάρος της απόδειξης*. Για κάθε ισχυρισμό το βάρος της απόδειξης το φέρει αυτός που τον προβάλλει. Ο δεύτερος μου θυμίζει την αρχή της *εκτίμησης των αποδείξεων*, που οφείλει κατά τη φιλοσοφία του δικαίου μας να είναι απολύτως ελεύθερη.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 20, 2013)

Κι εγώ σε νομικούρες είμαι μπλεγμένη. Υποθέτω έψαξες στο http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do
Πολλές φορές βοηθάει. Θα το κοίταζα εγώ τώρα, αλλά ψιλοπνίγομαι.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2013)

Καλημέρα.

Να μερικά ωραία παραδείγματα από το BBC:
Det Ch Insp Adam Lowe, said: "Jaji posed a great danger to young girls and, despite the great weight of evidence against him, refused to accept his guilt and forced the victim to give evidence in court."
The British Transplantation Society says an accumulating weight of evidence suggests the organs of thousands of executed prisoners in China are being removed for transplants without consent. 
On one side there was Neon's entire medical team, and the weight of evidence from peer-reviewed cancer studies who agree that he urgently needs radiotherapy; on the other was his mother who failed to produce any evidence at all of alternative treatment. 
They used a weight-of-evidence approach to rank the quality and relevance of the papers - and gave them a strength rating of high, medium or low.
Περισσότερα: https://www.google.com/search?q="weight+of+evidence"+site:bbc.co.uk


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 20, 2013)

Μελάνη, όσα κείμενα της ΕΕ βρήκα χρησιμοποιούν το «βάρος της απόδειξης». Πάντως ο όρος που ψάχνω δεν είναι καθαρά νομικός, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί παντού (όπως φαίνεται κι από τα παραδείγματα του Νίκελ).


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2013)

Μεγάλο μέρος / Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος / Ο όγκος των αποδεικτικών στοιχείων 
Προς τα εκεί πρέπει να πάνε οι αποδόσεις (για το weight of evidence). Το _βάρος της απόδειξης / των αποδείξεων_ πρέπει να αποφεύγεται επειδή έχουμε τον άλλο αγγλισμό (burden of proof, που θα έπρεπε να είναι «η ευθύνη της απόδειξης»).


Προσθήκη: Δεν διαφωνώ με τη _βαρύτητα των αποδεικτικών στοιχείων_. Απλώς προσέθεσα αποδόσεις για κάποιες καθημερινές χρήσεις.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 20, 2013)

Συν ένα στον Νίκελ.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 20, 2013)

Δεν κατάλαβα για τι συγκείμενο το χρειάζεσαι, dharvatis, αλλά να καταθέσω κι εγώ την άποψή μου, η οποία συνίσταται στο να συμφωνήσω αναφανδόν με το Θέμη :). Πρώτα, ορισμοί αγγλιστί:

Weight of evidence refers to the measure of credible proof on one side of a dispute as compared with the credible proof on the other. It is the probative evidence considered by a judge or jury during a trial. The weight of evidence is based on the believability or persuasiveness of evidence. Particular evidence has different weight in inducing belief with respect to the facts and circumstances to be proved. Evidence that is indefinite, vague, or improbable will be given less weight than evidence that is direct and not refuted.​
http://definitions.uslegal.com/w/weight-of-evidence/

The degree to which evidence convinces triers of fact to either accept or reject a factual assertion. Sometimes, the phrase refers to the strength of a single piece of evidence. At other times, the phrase refers to the whole set of evidence presented on an issue, such that the overall weight of the evidence can be said to favor one side or the other.​http://www.law.cornell.edu/wex/weight_of_the_evidence

Ο όρος λοιπόν αφορά την βαρύτητα που έχουν τα αποδεικτικά μέσα, η οποία συνδέεται με την αρχή της εκτίμησης των αποδείξεων, την οποία αναφέρει ο Εάριον (άρθρο 340 ΚΠολΔ). Σε νομικό κείμενο, δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα την πρόταση του Νικ-Ελ, γιατί ο όρος δεν αφορά τον όγκο των αποδεικτικών στοιχείων αλλά το πόσο σημαντικά είναι αυτά για να υποστηριχθεί η μία ή η άλλη πλευρά. Σε γενικό συγκείμενο, δεν ξέρω - στο πρώτο παράδειγμα ("Jaji posed a great danger to young girls and, despite the great weight of evidence against him, refused to accept his guilt and forced the victim to give evidence in court."), ας πούμε, η σύναψη χρησιμοποιείται διαφορετικά από το νομικό όρο.


Θα θεωρούσα λάθος τη σύγχυση των δύο όρων, δηλαδή τη μετάφραση του weight of evidence ως «βάρος της απόδειξης». Ο όρος *weight of evidence* αναφέρεται στο πόσο σημαντικό είναι ένα αποδεικτικό στοιχείο, ενώ ο όρος *burden of proof* αναφέρεται στο ποιο μέρος μιας διαφοράς, συνήθως δικαστικής, φέρει την ευθύνη να αποδείξει αυτό που ισχυρίζεται. 

Για να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα: στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο και στις υποθέσεις δυσφήμισης, το βάρος της απόδειξης το έχει ο εναγόμενος, ο οποίος θεωρείται ουσιαστικά ένοχος μέχρι απόδειξης του εναντίου. Αν ένας ηθοποιός καταθέσει αγωγή ενός περιοδικού με έδρα στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο με τον ισχυρισμό της δυσφήμισης, το περιοδικό είναι αυτό που υποχρεούται να αποδείξει ότι ο ηθοποιός έχει άδικο.

Στις ΗΠΑ, αντίθετα, παρόλο που και εκεί εφαρμόζεται το κοινοδίκαιο, έχουμε το εξής φαινόμενο: επειδή η ελευθερία του λόγου είναι βασικό συνταγματικό δικαίωμα των πολιτών και έχει μεγάλη σημασία στην αμερικάνικη κουλτούρα, το βάρος της απόδειξης στις υποθέσεις δυσφήμισης το έχει ο ενάγων, ο οποίος πρέπει να αποδείξει πως ο εναγόμενος ενήργησε με σκοπό να τον βλάψει. Στο παράδειγμα του περιοδικού, ο ενάγων ηθοποιός θεωρείται ότι έχει άδικο μέχρι να καταφέρει να αποδείξει το αντίθετο - μάλιστα, αν αυτό που έγραψε το περιοδικό είναι αλήθεια, ο ενάγων ηθοποιός πρέπει να αποδείξει βλάβη που οφείλεται σε δόλο, γιατί -σύμφωνα με την έρευνά μου- η δήλωση αληθούς γεγονότος δεν τιμωρείται συνήθως από τα δικαστήρια.

Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις ωστόσο, η βαρύτητα των αποδεικτικών στοιχείων (*weight of evidence*) αναφέρεται στο πόσο σημαντικά είναι τα στοιχεία που υποβάλλονται: η μαρτυρία ενός προσώπου που καταθέτει βάσει γενικών αντιλήψεων δεν έχει την ίδια βαρύτητα με αυτήν ενός προσώπου που ήταν αυτόπτης μάρτυρας σε κάποιο περιστατικό, ή που είναι εμπειρογνώμων. 


(Το μεταφραστικό έκτυπο υποθέτω ότι το υιοθετήσαμε από το γαλλικό όρο, που είναι αντίστοιχος: Charge de la preuve).


----------



## anef (Sep 20, 2013)

Ίσως _αποδεικτική αξία_ ή _αποδεικτική δύναμη_ για το weight of evidence (η τελευταία ορίζεται από το Νομικό Εγκυκλοπαιδικό Λεξικό, εκδ. Σάκκουλα, ως «η ικανότητα του αποδεικτικού μέσου να στηρίξει τη γνώση του δικαστή ως προς την αλήθεια ή αναλήθεια του κρίσιμου πραγματικού γεγονότος». Το Λεξικό Νομικών Όρων, εκδ. Σταφυλίδη, δίνει «βάρος απόδειξης» (όπως και ο Χιωτάκης) και εξηγεί πως πρόκειται για την «υπεροχή των αποδείξεων της μιας πλευράς της δίκης σε σχέση με εκείνες της άλλης». Στο Black's που έριξα μια ματιά σε συναφή λήμματα μπερδεύτηκα περισσότερο, πάντως ο ορισμός του weight of evidence είναι ο εξής: «The balance of preponderance of evidence; the inclination of the greater amount of credible evidence, offered in a trial, to support one side of the issue rather than the other». Μπορώ να επανέλθω αργότερα αν χρειαστούν επεξηγήσεις, γιατί τώρα βιάζομαι.

Edit: εντωμεταξύ έγραψε και η Palavra, οπότε ελπίζω να διευκρινίστηκαν τα ζητήματα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 20, 2013)

Σκέφτηκα κι εγώ στην αρχή το _αποδεικτική δύναμη_ (που από ό,τι κατάφερα να συμπεράνω είναι συνώνυμος όρος του _αποδεικτική αξία_), ωστόσο μετά διάβασα αυτό εδώ, καθώς και και κάποια άρθρα του Κώδικα Πολιτικής Δικονομίας, όπως το 432*, και κατέληξα στο ότι ο όρος _αποδεικτική δύναμη_ αναφέρεται στο αν ένα στοιχείο μπορεί να γίνει έγκυρα αποδεκτό από το δικαστήριο και να ληφθεί υπ' όψιν, αν πληροί δηλαδή τις προϋποθέσεις ώστε το δικαστήριο να μπορεί να το συνυπολογίσει για να εκδώσει την απόφασή του (π.χ. να φέρει έγκυρη υπογραφή αν πρόκειται περί ιδιωτικού εγγράφου).

_____
*Τα έγγραφα έχουν αποδεικτική δύναμη όταν έχουν συνταχθεί σύμφωνα με τους νόμιμους τύπους, έχουν τα στοιχεία τα απαραίτητα για το κύρος τους, δεν είναι τεμαχισμένα, τρυπημένα ή διαγραμμένα, δεν έχουν ξυσίματα ή εξαλείψεις ή δεν είναι με άλλον τρόπο αλλαγμένα σε ουσιώδη μέρη τους, και μπορούν να διαβαστούν.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 20, 2013)

Το δικό μου κείμενο μιλά για προσεγγίσεις _weight-of-evidence_ μέσω των οποίων αποφασίζεται π.χ. αν μια ορισμένη χημική ουσία πρέπει να θεωρηθεί τοξική ή όχι: αντί να γίνουν νέα πειράματα ώστε να αποδειχθεί αυτό με βεβαιότητα, εξετάζονται τα υπάρχοντα στοιχεία και αποφασίζεται εάν είναι αρκετά ισχυρά ώστε να ληφθεί απόφαση με βάση αυτά. Θα ήθελα να χρησιμοποιήσω το «βαρύτητα (ή ισχύς;) αποδεικτικών στοιχείων», εκτός αν βρούμε κάτι καλύτερο ή πιο καθιερωμένο.
Στην καθομιλουμένη όμως, νομίζω ότι μπορεί να αποδοθεί «το μεγαλύτερο μέρος/όγκος των αποδεικτικών στοιχείων», όπως προτείνει ο Νίκελ.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 20, 2013)

Έχω μια μικρή ένσταση ως προς την απόδοση του Νίκελ: σε νομικά κείμενα, δεν παίζει ρόλο το πόσα είναι τα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία, αλλά πόσο καλή είναι η ποιότητά τους. Μπορεί, π.χ., 1 δακτυλικό αποτύπωμα που αποδεικνύει πως ο κατηγορούμενος ως κλέφτης ήταν κάπου να έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα από 10 μαρτυρίες ανθρώπων που λένε πως ο κλέφτης ήταν μαζί τους και έπαιζαν μπιλιάρδο. 

Αν ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται με αντίστοιχο τρόπο στο κείμενό σου, τότε νομίζω ότι μια απόδοση που δίνει βάση στον αριθμό και όχι στην ποιότητα των στοιχείων δεν κινείται προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση.

Ίσως θα σου έκανε και η λέξη στάθμιση: ...εξετάζονται τα υπάρχοντα στοιχεία και σταθμίζεται η σημασία τους ώστε...


----------



## Earion (Sep 20, 2013)

Καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν χρειάζεσαι τον αυστηρά νομικό όρο, το κείμενό σου μιλά μάλλον μεταφορικά. Εννοεί κατά πόσον τα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία* είναι τόσο ισχυρά που να μπορούν να σταθούν (και να μην καταπέσουν) ενώπιον δικαστηρίου. Στην περίπτωση αυτή το «βαρύτητα (όχι ισχύς) αποδεικτικών στοιχείων» σου κάνει.


*Κακώς έγραψα πιο πάνω «οι αποδείξεις» στον πληθυντικό, τη στιγμή που εννοούσα τα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία. Υπάρχει κίνδυνος παρερμηνείας.


----------



## anef (Sep 20, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Το δικό μου κείμενο μιλά για προσεγγίσεις _weight-of-evidence_ μέσω των οποίων αποφασίζεται π.χ. αν μια ορισμένη χημική ουσία πρέπει να θεωρηθεί τοξική ή όχι: αντί να γίνουν νέα πειράματα ώστε να αποδειχθεί αυτό με βεβαιότητα, εξετάζονται τα υπάρχοντα στοιχεία και αποφασίζεται εάν είναι αρκετά ισχυρά ώστε να ληφθεί απόφαση με βάση αυτά. Θα ήθελα να χρησιμοποιήσω το «βαρύτητα (ή ισχύς; ) αποδεικτικών στοιχείων», εκτός αν βρούμε κάτι καλύτερο ή πιο καθιερωμένο.
> Στην καθομιλουμένη όμως, νομίζω ότι μπορεί να αποδοθεί «το μεγαλύτερο μέρος/όγκος των αποδεικτικών στοιχείων», όπως προτείνει ο Νίκελ.



Νομίζω για τη δική σου χρήση είναι εντάξει και η _βαρύτητα _και η _ισχύς/δύναμη_. 

Καθαρά για το νομικό σκέλος: 

Ολόκληρος ο ορισμός για την _αποδεικτική δύναμη_ από το λεξικό του Σάκκουλα είναι ο εξής: 
«Η ικανότητα του αποδεικτικού μέσου να στηρίξει τη γνώση του δικαστή ως προς την αλήθεια ή αναλήθεια του κρίσιμου πραγματικού γεγονότος. Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις ο νόμος δεσμεύει το δικαστή να δεχθεί ότι το αποδεικτικό μέσο έχει την ικανότητα αυτή, όπως λ.χ. η δικαστική ομολογία, τα δημόσια έγγραφα και ο επακτός όρκος. Βασικά όμως ο δικαστής εκτιμάει ελεύθερα την αποδεικτική δύναμη των αποδεικτικών μέσων, λ.χ. την αξιοπιστία μαρτύρων.»

Από την άλλη, στο λήμμα «Απόδειξη (ποινδ.)», η «ισχύς της αποδείξεως» ορίζεται ως «ο βαθμός του κύρους των αποδεικτικών λόγων [δηλ. των επιχειρημάτων «από τα οποία συμπεραίνεται η αλήθεια ή η πιθανότητα της θέσεως»] και της σχέσεώς τους με το συμπέρασμα, εκ των οποίων εξαρτάται η βεβαιότητα ή η πιθανότητα της αποδείξεως». 

Έτσι, ενώ η _αποδεικτική δύναμη_ στο λεξικό φαίνεται να είναι αυτό που λέει παραπάνω η palavra (αν μπορεί ή δεν μπορεί να γίνει παραδεκτό ένα στοιχείο), η _ισχύς της αποδείξεως_ (που εμένα μου φαίνεται απλώς συνώνυμο, αλλά νομικός δεν είμαι) φαίνεται να αφορά τον «_βαθμό _του κύρους» δηλ. είναι πολύ πιο κοντά στους ορισμούς του weight of evidence.

Ίσως η λύση να βρίσκεται στο ότι δεν πρόκειται για διάκριση του δικού μας δικαίου: σ' αυτό το έγγραφο γίνεται μια καλή διάκριση μεταξύ των δύο όρων στο πλαίσιο του αγγλοσαξονικού δικαίου σε σχέση με το άσυλο.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 20, 2013)

anef said:


> Έτσι, ενώ η _αποδεικτική δύναμη_ στο λεξικό φαίνεται να είναι αυτό που λέει παραπάνω η palavra (αν μπορεί ή δεν μπορεί να γίνει παραδεκτό ένα στοιχείο), η _ισχύς της αποδείξεως_ (που εμένα μου φαίνεται απλώς συνώνυμο, αλλά νομικός δεν είμαι) φαίνεται να αφορά τον «_βαθμό _του κύρους» δηλ. είναι πολύ πιο κοντά στους ορισμούς του weight of evidence



Σωστό είναι αυτό που λες, νομίζω. Όπου _κύρος_, ωστόσο, εγώ διαβάζω _εγκυρότητα_. Η αποδεικτική δύναμη (ή αποδεικτική ισχύς) αφορά το κατά πόσο ένα στοιχείο είναι ισχυρό (= έγκυρο) ώστε να χρησιμοποιηθεί στο δικαστήριο. Δεν είναι κοντά στο weight of evidence, κτγμ. Το εξηγεί ωραία ο Εάριος παραπάνω - και ωχ ωχ, βλέπω τον κύριο με τη βέργα να 'ρχεται :).


----------



## anef (Sep 20, 2013)

Palavra said:


> και ωχ ωχ, βλέπω τον κύριο με τη βέργα να 'ρχεται :).



Να'ρθει, να μας φύγει η απορία :)


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 20, 2013)

Κατάλαβα: η «ισχύς» έχει δύο έννοιες, της ορθότητας (όταν το αποδεικτικό στοιχείο ισχύει, αληθεύει) και της πειστικότητας (όταν είναι πειστικό, δυνατό). Υποθέτω ότι σε ένα μη νομικό κείμενο μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί με τη δεύτερη έννοια, άρα στέκει ως απόδοση του _weight_.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2013)

Μένοντας στο απλό, μη νομικό:

Jackson maintained that he was born in South Carolina, and *the weight of evidence* supports his assertion. 
http://www.google.com/search?q="Jac...e+weight+of+evidence+supports+his+assertion."
Θα έλεγα απλώς «*οι περισσότερες μαρτυρίες*».


----------



## Palavra (Sep 20, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Κατάλαβα: η «ισχύς» έχει δύο έννοιες, της ορθότητας (όταν το αποδεικτικό στοιχείο ισχύει, αληθεύει) και της πειστικότητας (όταν είναι πειστικό, δυνατό). Υποθέτω ότι σε ένα μη νομικό κείμενο μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί με τη δεύτερη έννοια, άρα στέκει ως απόδοση του _weight_.



Η ισχύς, κτγμ και από ό,τι κατάλαβα, έχει μόνο την έννοια της εγκυρότητας, που σημαίνει ότι το αποδεικτικό μέσο μπορεί να γίνει δεκτό ως μέρος του φακέλου της δικογραφίας και να μην απορριφθεί. Φαντάσου, ας πούμε, μια μετάφραση που δεν έχει επίσημη επικύρωση.


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 20, 2013)

Χρόνο πολύ δεν έχω δυστυχώς (ούτε και δύναμη και πνευματική διαύγεια) για εκτενείς αναλύσεις, άλλωστε Θέμης, Παλάβρα κι Anef έχουν ήδη εκθέσει με ιδιαιτέρως εύστοχο τρόπο τα σχετικά με τις νομικές έννοιες. Εν συντομία, πάντως, ας σημειώσω τα εξής:

- Δεν μπορούμε σε καμία περίπτωση (ούτε και πρέπει) να μεταφράσουμε το burden of proof με άλλο τρόπο από το "βάρος αποδείξεως" (το οποίο, όπως ορθότατα επισήμανε κι η μοδερατόρισσα, "βαρύνει" κάποιον διάδικο). Αυτός είναι ο νομικός όρος στα καθ' ημάς, η σημασιολογική αντιστοίχιση με τον προς μετάφραση αγγλικό είναι απόλυτη, οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ψάχνουμε για καινοφανείς αποδόσεις, όπως η "ευθύνη". Τι να κάνουμε, έτσι είναι η ζωή και δεν μπορούμε εν προκειμένω να την αλλάξουμε. ;)

- Στην περίπτωση που απασχολεί τον dharvatis δεν είναι απαραίτητο να μπλέξουμε με αυστηρά νομικές έννοιες και να προσπαθούμε να ξεδιαλύνουμε τις διαφορές μεταξύ αποδεικτικής ισχύος, δύναμης, αξίας και κύρους αποδεικτικών στοιχείων. Οι δυσκολίες απόδοσης του weight of evidence μπορούν εδώ να παρακαμφθούν με μια ωραία ντρίμπλα: "τα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία συνηγορούν υπέρ...".


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2013)

Rogerios said:


> - Δεν μπορούμε σε καμία περίπτωση (ούτε και πρέπει) να μεταφράσουμε το burden of proof με άλλο τρόπο από το "βάρος αποδείξεως" [...] δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ψάχνουμε για καινοφανείς αποδόσεις, όπως η "ευθύνη".



Ελπίζω να μην το λες για μένα, ούτε που μου πέρασε από το νου. Ο όρος υπάρχει στα πιο παλιά νομικά βιβλία του Γκουγκλ, τον έγραψα με το χεράκι μου σε λεξικό το 1973, τώρα θα μου 'ρθει να τον αλλάξω;
:scared:


----------

